
U.S. Gun Murders  - markbnine
http://guns.periscopic.com/
======
chrisbennet
Very neat graphics!

If you were presented with a similar graphics but with "gun murders" replaced
by "murders perpetrated by men under 25" how would you feel?

I suppose some people (esp. those who aren't men under 25) might think locking
all men up until they are 25 to be an acceptable price. Men under 25 would
rightfully complain "Hey, why are we being punished for the transgressions of
a few bad apples?" Something to think about.

